# Need Help Building an indoor feeder



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

i cant find the post but someone in here has a built in feeder in their loft,i would like to build that for my pigeons,can someone point me in the right direction,on how to do it?instructions and photos.thanks all


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

teebo said:


> i cant find the post but someone in here has a built in feeder in their loft,i would like to build that for my pigeons,can someone point me in the right direction,on how to do it?instructions and photos.thanks all


Don't know if it was this one or not, but here's one my husband built
http://lovebirdsloft.homestead.com/LOFTACCESSORIESPLANPAGE.html


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

Randy, thanks for the quick reply,got them


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

teebo said:


> Randy, thanks for the quick reply,got them


Randy?? LOL


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

hahahahahahaha
was the sex change successful Renee?
LOL


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

StoN3d said:


> hahahahahahaha
> was the sex change successful Renee?
> LOL


lol i thanked Randy for sending me a personal email.sorry about that.Lovebirds,thanks for the info. but it was a feeder that is built into the wall of a loft.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Hey Renee

I won't change you sexes, but I would like to change you lofts. Saw the videos on the other post. Nice Job on the lofts. 

Randy


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

LOL........OK....didn't know. Just saw the one response, then saw Randy.........LOL


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

StoN3d said:


> hahahahahahaha
> was the sex change successful Renee?
> LOL


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

heres the link,does anyone have one similiar that they built.its really a great idea. http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f38/new-loft-pirates-perch-its-about-time-34133.html


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*feeder*



teebo said:


> heres the link,does anyone have one similiar that they built.its really a great idea. http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f38/new-loft-pirates-perch-its-about-time-34133.html


That is a nice feeder, it looks like the one I decided to build. There was only one thing I had to change, they would fling the seeds out of the tray so I put sides on it and a board across the front an now almost all the seed stays in the trough or on your landing board


----------

